# Do centipedes regrow legs?



## neubii18 (Jul 5, 2010)

I found a 2" BL sc.polymorpha that was missing the last to "legs"(can't remember what the last to leg looking things are called).will these grow back?for some reason,I think I've read that they do somewhere.thanks!


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Jul 5, 2010)

_"Adults can shed for regenerating lost bodyparts (such as antennae, legs, ultimate legs)"_

- http://www.scolopendra.be/molting.php


----------



## neubii18 (Jul 5, 2010)

At what size are polymorpha considered an adult?


----------



## bugs all the way (Mar 27, 2017)

yes they do regrow their legs and antenna


----------



## EulersK (Mar 28, 2017)

Reviving a seven year old thread to answer a question that was already sufficiently answered. Kudos.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

